# Sailing on the Lower Hudson River



## jsbst18 (Jul 29, 2019)

Hi. I just took my ASA 1 and live in one of the river towns along the lower Hudson. I want suggestions on which small boat is appropriate for the area. I would prefer something under 20 feet, and something with a sprit or lug sail. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Sounds like you might be looking for something like a Drascombe Lugger, or one of the other Drascombe models. Popular cruising dinghies in the UK, probably a bit hard to find in the US. I see the occasional one for sale though.

https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/drascombe-lugger


----------



## jsbst18 (Jul 29, 2019)

Yeah, I really like Drascombes, but like you pointed out, they don't really have them on offer in the States. I also love Ilurs, but the same deal. Why don't Americans have interesting small sailing dinghies?


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I am not sure why the dinghy culture in North America is so different than other parts of the world. But it is.

The Ilur is a home built boat by the way, you could surely order the plans to it, or you can order pre cut kits of similar craft from Chesapeake Light Craft. But building a wood boat, even a small one is an expensive and time consuming affair.

Gig Harbor Boat Works builds a Fibreglass SCAMP with a Lug sail. They're big 12 footers. They can be pricey even used though.

Bolger Dovekies could be a good option. You could likely get one used for maybe $5k or so.


----------



## SeanM26 (Feb 18, 2018)

Check out offcenterharbor.com. They have a few right now that might tick your boxes.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

There are some available here too: https://www.clcboats.com/shop/wooden-sailboat-kits/


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Are we talking about New York Harbor? Any idea where you would keep it? In the water, or out? 
Unless they have done some serious work, Some of the marinas along the river there get considerable wake action. Lincoln harbor was one, I went through snubbers like crazy.

Newport in Jersey city was better, but some of their outer docks were falling apart. though I haven't been up there in a few years to see if they've repaired them. The most protected would be Liberty Landing. 

If Launching, Where would you launch from Liberty State Park? 

That said, as Sean mentioned, Off center harbor does has some interesting boats for sale. Winters marina has a few com-pacs, you'd just have to keep your eye out for listings. 

Not what you said you prefer, but True North Sailing School in Jersey City has a Club that uses j-24's and j-29's $1400/year gives you almost unlimited access to sail, without the expense of owning or docking. Might be something to think about while you search for your own boat.


----------



## jeremiahblatz3 (Jul 3, 2018)

I assume you're pretty far upriver from NYC? If you're near the city, I am obligated to put in a pitch for one of the sailing clubs there. You don't need to own a boat, and get to go out don daysails with other members. It's super-effective for learning. I'm a member of Hudson River Community Sailing, and think it's great. Okay, pitch over.

If you're far enough up that you don't want to join a club and you decide to get your own boat, one important thing is that your boat be able to mount an outboard that can push you at 4-5 kts for an extended period of time. The Hudson flows in both directions, and in the spring, the ebb current can be very strong.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

The Lower Hudson depending on where you're from could be anywhere from Newburgh to New York City. Would be helpful to narrow the locale a little.


----------

